# Conversation tips



## mrlebowski (Jun 13, 2005)

Sometimes when I find myself worrying about what others think of me in conversations I simply say to myself " what the hell are you worrying about". I look at the blue sky, the sun, the birds that are singing or think of people that are really in trouble (in war, people with cancer etc) and I realise that my problem is a tiny one. I then try to feel the wellness flowing through my body, how the uncomfortness just slipps off and I "come back to reality" . I often end up with a smile and something nice to say.

If you practice you can do this in other situations like if you worry for a written test or something else. It's about taking controll over your thoughts.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

mrlebowski said:


> Sometimes when I find myself worrying about what others think of me in conversations I simply say to myself " what the hell are you worrying about". I look at the blue sky, the sun, the birds that are singing or think of people that are really in trouble (in war, people with cancer etc) and I realise that my problem is a tiny one. I then try to feel the wellness flowing through my body, how the uncomfortness just slipps off and I "come back to reality" . I often end up with a smile and something nice to say.
> 
> If you practice you can do this in other situations like if you worry for a written test or something else. It's about taking controll over your thoughts.


yeah thats a good tip, viewing things in proportions and realistically


----------



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

Thanks! i'll def give it a shot! I think your idea will help especially because it gets your mind OFF of you and onto somthing else effectivly.


----------



## sleepynobowling (Aug 19, 2004)

haha i have to make sure i _dont _let my mind wander at all when someones talking to me because i will forget there was a conversation to come back to!

a friend told me once that i seem like a really good listener and i look interested in what people are saying, and i said something like "yeah i cant help it, i have to really focus or else i 'll think im listening, but when theyre done talking ill realize i was really somewhere else the whole time and look like an ***" :stu


----------

